# Ovale Rahmen mit Ornamenten Verzierungen gesucht?



## julchen (7. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche Rahmen in Oval die Verzierungen, Ornamente, Verschnörkelungen, etc. haben. Das ganze sollte eine Vektor Grafik sein. In diesen Rahmen soll noch ein Schriftzug gesetzt werden, was später ein Logo für eine Kunstschmiede wird.

Gruss
Julinus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
such mal auf http://www.istockphoto.com nach den gewünschten Elementen und bau sie dir in in einem Vektorprog deiner Wahl nach und oder verändere sie.
Das Suchwort Wappen oder Ornament fördert ne ganze Menge zu Tage.

Gruß


----------

